# I'm new



## YoungScholar (Aug 8, 2015)

My name is Jacob and I am in college. I decided to take writing as a pastime I really do enjoy. I want to write a book and think I am on to something. Before you say survival books are too common I plan on taking a cool twist and a more detailed character development. This will be coming from a teenager perspective and what we would do in an emergency situation. The book isn't all a crazy incident though. I plan on using a couple chapters to give the reader a chance to really get to know the characters and perhaps I will bring some humor into what most would consider a serious situation.


----------



## musichal (Aug 8, 2015)

Welcome to WF, Jacob!  As far as your story goes, it sounds like something that could be good.  Your own knowledge and skill of outdoor fauna, flora and survival come into play.  You likely need to do some research.  The best way to get feedback here is to write a chapter and post it for comment.  You will be able to do that after you complete ten posts here to finalize your membership.  A good way to get those in is to post your own comments about works others have posted.  We help each other here, and invite you to join in and don't be shy.  If your writing skills need honing, then contest participation is a good idea, too.  And it's fun.  Glad you made it here, it's a great place to share and to learn!


----------



## Moody (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome! Reminds me of Hatchet!


----------



## joshybo (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to WF, Jacob!  As musichal has already mentioned, you will need to make ten valid posts (posts in areas outside of Word Games and Procrastination Central) in order to start your own thread in our creative areas.  I only reiterate this because it seems like you've already got a basic handle on the story you want to tell, and I'm sure you'll want to post a selection of it for critique as soon as possible.  You mentioned that you've decided to take up writing, so I assume you're somewhat new to the craft.  If that's the case, be sure to dig around here and read not only the works of our members, but the critiques and suggestions of others, as well.  There are a lot of helpful, knowledgeable members on this site who dedicate their time helping others to hone their writing skills (we all need the help in one way or another).  If you have any specific questions or comments, be sure to send myself or any of the other Mentors a PM and we'll do our best to help you on your way.  Only one or two of us bite, so chances are you will come through the experience in one piece.  

I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## escorial (Aug 9, 2015)

View attachment 9273


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi "New", welcome to the forum!

Sorry, couldn't help myself. Welcome Jacob! It sounds like you got a plan with your novel. I like character-driven stories and hope to see some of your work sometime.

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to come in contact with and of us Purples. We'll be sure to help you out.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 9, 2015)

Eveything's common. If it isn't common, it's probably so alien no one would read it until long after your passing. It's all about the execution, and you seem to have the right idea: it's all about the people.

Your sound approach and good ideas are welcome in this place.


----------



## YoungScholar (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, I have some excerpts I need critiquing on but I need to reach my 10 post for other peoples work, so I will have some paragraphs ready soon.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to your fraternal home! :afro:

I understand the pastime of wanting to write  

Just keep working on it, have fun, and more importantly - be open to criticism. I know it my suck and at times feel personally insulting; but in all honesty, good criticism can only help you get better 

Take care man. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Moody (Aug 9, 2015)

> Thanks guys, I have some excerpts I need critiquing on but I need to reach my 10 post for other peoples work, so I will have some paragraphs ready soon.



I can't wait to read it. Sounds like something you're excited about.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 9, 2015)

Come on in. 

We have tea.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome, Jacob!  Glad to see you're getting around and participating a bit.  Keep it up!

Your story idea sounds interesting, can't wait to see what you have to share with us!


----------

